# combined firestrike test - broken?!



## d1nky (May 28, 2013)

so as the title suggests I have a major problem that ive spent a few days trying to fix. and still haven't gotten anywhere.

my problem is that only in firestrike, the combined score remains low NO matter what I do. compared to other peoples results with similar individual scoring, my combined stays the same, LOW.

before you say try this and that heres a list of things ive done:

different ram - speed/timings/voltages
 overclock FSB/NB/HT
 different drivers and operating systems.
 ive lessened the overclock, tried many different overclocks -heavy fsb and multi arrangements.
 re installed net framework. even tried single overclocks on cpu/gpu and ram.
even tried different bioses on the card. 
tried reinstalling steam/3dmark

all sorts! 

well heres a comparison for starters http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/469409/fs/460217
(im damo19894) This was my best ever combined score, single channel I know. but no matter what its the same result


from what I can tell by monitoring different scenarios, my gpu usage is low compared to others only in the combined test. 

ive recorded different configs for you to evaluate. as you can see the test runs the same throughout no matter what happens, ive got links to videos under screenies!


*STOCK*







YOUTUBE VID
http://youtu.be/MiRKroBd1xY


..................................................................................




*GPU ONLY OVERCLOCK*






YOUTUBE VID
http://youtu.be/DoORQtwKZXo


..................................................................................



*CPU ONLY OVERCLOCK*










YOUTUBE VID
http://youtu.be/Rzf_m1dT9EA



..................................................................................




*COMBINED OVERCLOCK*






YOUTUBE VIDEO
http://youtu.be/dn-vvdtr_5o



CAN YOU PLEASE HELP DETERMINE THE PROBLEM


----------



## d1nky (May 28, 2013)

this is from futuremark.


_*Widget embed page: http://www.futuremark.com/support 
 Browser: Internet Explorer 
 User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.2; WOW64; Trident/6.0) 


 We have seen this issue as well and are currently unsure to the cause as it doesn't happen on every system. Current theory is that this is an issue with AMD drivers and specific individual card models. Have you tried 13.4s instead of the 13.5 betas? 

 Also is your system at all overclocked? Combined test is by far the most demanding on the system and any overclock instabilities would show up there...*_


----------



## de.das.dude (May 28, 2013)

this is not an issue with AMD drivers. this is to show that most things are targeted towards intel processors.

its all a scam.


----------



## d1nky (May 28, 2013)

you miss the point, some people have the same issue (usually with xfire/sli)

gpu usage isn't being activated fully, ive had people test similar configs etc while IM. and they consistently get higher combined scores. the avg for my config is 12-15fps

even my fx4100 beats my combined. 

its not drivers, ive tested 5 versions. today ill run my gts450 and try NVidia. 

and yes, intel is able to produce better results. but im comparing to other 8350/7950s 

_ANYONE clever enough to find the cause, then tell futuremark._


----------



## Bo$$ (May 28, 2013)

are you running fraps during the test?


----------



## Johan45 (May 28, 2013)

Have you made any setting in the CCC. Make sure it's on high performance I'm not as familiar with the newer AMD's but there should be somewhere For application specific 3D performance.


----------



## d1nky (May 28, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Have you made any setting in the CCC. Make sure it's on high performance I'm not as familiar with the newer AMD's but there should be somewhere For application specific 3D performance.



I have to leave it on default as ill get an invalid result. but I will try.


any other thoughts?? come on I thought you all are clever


----------



## Johan45 (May 28, 2013)

I understand the AA settings and what not. One that you can shut off would be HQ texture filtering cause it overrides the app. Maybe some of the others do too. Just try app controlled and see 
Like I said, been a while for me and AMD video ,I've needed CUDA.

EDIT: A couple things I noticed about your OC"S in the link your card is a tad slower thatn the other and I'm curious about your CPU OC. I notice it's multi only which can make a difference if your NB is running stock which I think is 2200. When I crank mine up I'm using 270fsb/2700HT/2700NB. Since the combined test relies heavily on the CPU this may be part of the solution. Improve memory performance.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 28, 2013)

FRAPS lowers the frame rate.


----------



## d1nky (May 29, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I understand the AA settings and what not. One that you can shut off would be HQ texture filtering cause it overrides the app. Maybe some of the others do too. Just try app controlled and see
> Like I said, been a while for me and AMD video ,I've needed CUDA.
> 
> EDIT: A couple things I noticed about your OC"S in the link your card is a tad slower thatn the other and I'm curious about your CPU OC. I notice it's multi only which can make a difference if your NB is running stock which I think is 2200. When I crank mine up I'm using 270fsb/2700HT/2700NB. Since the combined test relies heavily on the CPU this may be part of the solution. Improve memory performance.





Bo$$ said:


> FRAPS lowers the frame rate.





ive tried heavy fsb overclocks, better ram timings. ive had the cpu nb and ht near 3ghz each. all tested with either IBT or prime small FFTs. I basically have tried it all.

but I will try again, I usually use multi and up my cpunb and ht to 2.6ghz and oc from there. 
 its all in my first post.

and fraps actually didn't lower fps, not from what I can tell. and I don't use fraps, I only installed it to record my problem.


theres new drivers out so ill test them later.


----------



## Johan45 (May 29, 2013)

Sorry Dinky I'll eat my words. Something just doesn't seem right with that number. On one card I couldn't get over 10 and with both this is the best I could get. 
I tried different combos and even multi only with stock HT and NB and all my results were the same. The highest I got on combined was 13.1 with both 580's. I wanna know how he did it too!


----------



## RCoon (May 29, 2013)

Change Windows 7 theme to Basic and disable aero. This magically doubled my scores on 3dmark. restart and run the benchmark.


----------



## d1nky (May 29, 2013)

I talk to the guy on steam and know he runs fsb 300x then  adjusts from there.

his cpu nb, ht is about 3ghz and really good timings on ram.

I know his scores are legit, he's filled up the 7950/8350 firestrike table with attempts lol


its just I can be able to shift pass 9-10fps, where average for my config is 12-15fps.
my gpu usage doesn't hit 99% when oc'd. futuremark believe its drivers so tonight ill test the new beta's out. with tips from what you've said already.

if not ill upload my bios and see if someone can force a 3dprofile with higher usage. I may even try trixx instead of AB as I know AB is glitchy as hell.



@ rcoon ive got a stripped windows7 bench os partition, got it from someone on here. everything is disabled uninstalled. and yea it helps with points just something is broke. 3dmark11 I can blitz on a good (cold) day. even hit 32+fps on combined lol
if you look and compare other firestrikes with similar clocks etc youll notice most people can hit the 12+fps with a decent oc, im at 9-10fps

its a shame that combined lacks as im missing out on a possible 1k points, ive even had same points on individual scoring but was 1k short due to combined!


----------



## RCoon (May 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I talk to the guy on steam and know he runs fsb 300x then  adjusts from there.
> 
> his cpu nb, ht is about 3ghz and really good timings on ram.
> 
> ...



Read above.
Switch to Windows 7 Basic, restart, run benchmark.
Also ensure CAPS is installed. the new drivers can still use the latest CAPS.


----------



## d1nky (May 29, 2013)

^^ edited for ya.


a reminder from futuremark

_*Widget embed page: http://www.futuremark.com/support 
 Browser: Internet Explorer 
 User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.2; WOW64; Trident/6.0) 


 We have seen this issue as well and are currently unsure to the cause as it doesn't happen on every system. Current theory is that this is an issue with AMD drivers and specific individual card models. Have you tried 13.4s instead of the 13.5 betas? 

 Also is your system at all overclocked? Combined test is by far the most demanding on the system and any overclock instabilities would show up there...*_


----------



## RCoon (May 29, 2013)

3dmark has issues with my drivers atm too, and doesnt comprehend the manufacturer of my GPU.
Use trixx, better voltage control (in my opinion), i used afterburner for years, but it spontaneously crashed, whereas trixx and EVGA precision doesnt for me. Weird.
Also get higher stable clocks with Trixx, and afterburner with my 780 crashed the display adapter, whereas Precision is completely stable. I dont understand because theyre the same baseline!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2013)

Try renaming the executable, that'll prevent the drivers running compatibility settings you'll know immediately if it's drivers or not

Did you install the AMD patch for windows?


----------



## d1nky (May 29, 2013)

I know, I prefer the layout and features of AB but limited in volts etc.

I haven't got my card in my pc atm, but tonight I will, working atm. and ill use new beta's, trixx and try out 300fsb. 

ill do that exe. thing. 

and I know some guy on ocn that can do hex shit with drivers so ill see if he can force a better adjusted 3dprofile if all else fails.


the 8core patch? not on win7 bench os I didn't, but the problem is with gpu utilisation. so don't see how thatll affect it?





found another comparison from down the list, look at clocks and scores etc. theres a reason why combined is lacking, futuremark don't know and its buggin me!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/273686/fs/469409


btw this is an older score when I was testing ram configs, the same applies with 4dimms, 2 dimms etc. before anyone says its ram. - just happened to be my best lol


----------



## Johan45 (May 29, 2013)

I don't think it would be the drivers either. I'm using Nvidia and having the same scores. I'm also on Win8 pro. I'm at work now and will play with things again tonight to see if I can find a solution.


----------



## d1nky (May 29, 2013)

the amount of research im putting in to this, JEEZ! lol

this a score from a guy with a better system and has the same problem.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/262885

something is broke for certain systems.

I would eliminate:


drivers
vender of card
certain overclocks (fsb/ram etc)
amd/intel
nvidia/amd
overclocking software
windows


google is full of this problem, ive complained again. and will continue to complain. im pissed off that I can do better individually but lose out in a single test. which means I score average instead of competing higher.

lets work together and try solve this mofo 


this time they responded straight away lol

*Widget embed page: http://www.futuremark.com/support 
 Browser: Internet Explorer 
 User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.2; WOW64; Trident/6.0) 


 Sorry, we do not have any news on this as to the root cause but we are working on it.
*


just a thought?! would it be possible to max the bandwidth on a certain lane, say if everything is highly clocked?
I say this because when I was benching my fx4100, any higher clocks wouldn't score me extra points so I oc'd the pcie lane a touch and beat everyone with lower clocks.


found this on google 

''_Combined Score is calculated from the combination of Physics Test and Graphics Test. I found that in an unstable OC rig (CPU, RAM and Graphic Cards) has a great impact on the Combined Test Score. A low memory bandwitdh also one of the reason. The OC can past several stress tests but it will be picked up instantly running 3DMark 11. 

 Other than the above, I haven't found what has caused random Low Combined Test. It could be bugs that Furmark needs to iron out.''_

think the unstable is eliminated because ive ran various oc's and stress tests/memtest.


----------



## Johan45 (May 29, 2013)

Anything's worth a try at this point. Memory should make a bit of difference. Don't know about 5fps. I'll give the pci lane a shot too. Looks like I need a new driver to be official. I've been using the 314.21 betas cause they've been so good for Gaming!


----------



## Johan45 (May 30, 2013)

ok I improves by 400 pts mostly with memory, 2519mem/268fsb/2680 and 2680 
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/498786/fs/496876


----------



## d1nky (May 30, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> ok I improves by 400 pts mostly with memory, 2519mem/268fsb/2680 and 2680
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/498786/fs/496876



hey that scores is load better in combined. when up near the 15fps, tweaking is essential.

maybe this is a memory problem. and if the cpu isn't kicking out enough data then the gpu wont need to be fully utilised as theres nothing to add to. 

but doesn't explain why mine doesn't exceed 10fps. but im getting new ram this weekend. may get some 2400mhz stuff with very good timings to be sure. oc the ht/cpunb to 3ghz to be sure, full blend test for 30mins plus. may even get a aio to keep temps down to get a 5+ghz.

see if you can improve again, two cards and an 8350 at near 5ghz should be able to hit 15+ fps in combined. 

this kind of hints at bandwidth restrictions.


----------



## RCoon (May 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey that scores is load better in combined. when up near the 15fps, tweaking is essential.
> 
> maybe this is a memory problem. and if the cpu isn't kicking out enough data then the gpu wont need to be fully utilised as theres nothing to add to.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Ebuyer has 2 x8gb Kingston Beast sticks going cheap nowadays in most RAM speeds, picked up 2x 2133 last week.


----------



## Johan45 (May 30, 2013)

Personally with the FX I'd stick to Gskill or Geil. They seem to have the best compatability. I've seen stability issues with Kingston and crucial. People had to dop alot of tweaking to get them to run well. Try one of these. GeIL EVO Veloce 8GB ( 2x4GB ) DDR3-2133 GEV38GB2133C10ADC good Hynix ICs or G.Skill ARES 8GB ( 2x4GB ) DDR3-2133 F3-2133C9D-8GAB also Hynix. Both have really good OC'ing potential. Hynix is good up to 1.8v


----------



## RCoon (May 30, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Personally with the FX I'd stick to Gskill or Geil. They seem to have the best compatability. I've seen stability issues with Kingston and crucial. People had to dop alot of tweaking to get them to run well. Try one of these. GeIL EVO Veloce 8GB ( 2x4GB ) DDR3-2133 GEV38GB2133C10ADC good Hynix ICs or G.Skill ARES 8GB ( 2x4GB ) DDR3-2133 F3-2133C9D-8GAB also Hynix. Both have really good OC'ing potential. Hynix is good up to 1.8v



Never had RAM compatibility problems with GSkill, Kingston, Corsair or Crucial, and I've tested them in both Z77 and 3 990FX boards, ranging from 1333 to the current 2133.
That could be of course, because I was hurrendously lucky, or you were not


----------



## Johan45 (May 30, 2013)

It wasn't me having issues. And it wasn't the boards when paired withDenebs or Thubans. But the piledriver in particular. I'm not sying it didn't work, just that some had issues that required some tweaking. Usually had to loosen the timings.
Edit and I did say personally/ preference


----------



## RCoon (May 30, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> It wasn't me having issues. And it wasn't the boards when paired withDenebs or Thubans. But the piledriver in particular. I'm not sying it didn't work, just that some had issues that required some tweaking. Usually had to loosen the timings.



I was talking specifically about Piledriver. I had an 8350, dont confuse it with my file server system specs. It was 2 8350's on Sabertooth's, V Formulas, and the Gigabyte UD whatever it was. never had to touch timings. Though Dinky is on an ASRock, so I cant comment on compatibility for that board type.

I spent most of last year running two systems, the i5 and the 8350, running the same hardware on both so I could honestly tell people there was no real world difference between the two. This involved Nvidia SLI and AMD Xfire, different PSU's, different RAM etc etc.
My brother now runs one 8350 on the Asus V Formula, and my best friend runs my second 8350 on a Sabertooth. One with Crucial Ballistix, the other with Corsair Vengeance.


----------



## Johan45 (May 30, 2013)

Either way Dinky can get what he likes. Maybe I'm just a bit biased


----------



## d1nky (May 30, 2013)

on ocn theres a thread dedicated to this mobo and there haven been ram issues. ill have to research and find out. 

its pay day tomorrow thankfully, ive seen a nice pair of gskill tridents @2400 cl10s or I could match up with my ripjaws or a pair of vengances at a little less cash.

tbh I like the overkill tidents and the look of some dominators with fans. @2133

depending on my mood ill choose whatever is best. im also comparing to the compatibility list, which I know isn't exhaustive. 

I really got to discover the cause of this problem, its frustrating as hell. least with better ram/speed/timings I can eliminate that possibility. 

and hopefully will help others.

if all else fails Ill over over kill and get a 7970 and xfire for some fun.


edit: looked at the memory compatibility sheet, and looks outdated and well tell me what you guys think?

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty 990FX Professional/?cat=Memory


----------



## Johan45 (May 30, 2013)

Ya the trident x are nice I've been eyeing those up. One of the best I've seen is the team xtreem 2666 TXD38G2666HC11CDC01  right on par with the tridents. I wish I could find something like that around here in a 2x2 kit just for benching. Seems the minimum anymore is 2x4
I think you'll find that you IMC will limit you before the ram does at those speeds.


----------



## d1nky (May 30, 2013)

yea, id focus on some really tight timings (just learnt about all this btw lol)

a nice underclock and tight tight timings, because apparently my board doesn't support much higher than 2000mhz ram depending on other clocks. 

damn I wish shit would hurry up so I can get my new toys, test and destroy firestrike and be happy!


----------



## Johan45 (May 30, 2013)

Ya my board only "officially" supports 1866 but I run my 2133 @ 2000 everyday and had it to 2519. Official support and what it will run are not the same. My X4 PII 965 only officially supports 1333, but has no issue running at 1700 daily. Speed vs timings has a trade off point when you're reaching your limits on the ram. But 10-10-10 at 2133 is going to be better than 9-9-9 at 1600. You just have to experiment with your kit to find a sweet spot.


----------



## d1nky (May 31, 2013)

just ordered a pair of 2133 ripjawsx

had my rig on ebay and its sold so this may be a waste of time lol


----------



## RCoon (May 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> just ordered a pair of 2133 ripjawsx
> 
> had my rig on ebay and its sold so this may be a waste of time lol



mod rig? how much did it sell for?


----------



## d1nky (May 31, 2013)

£1,100 just the mod rig


----------



## RCoon (May 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> £1,100 just the mod rig



profit or loss?


----------



## d1nky (May 31, 2013)

slight profit, in all paid about £1k 

im waiting for payment now, hopefully not a time waster.


on a lighter note, my old man has just bought a asus 7950!

xfire for weekends then if the guy doesn't pay up! plus my new ram!


----------



## Johan45 (May 31, 2013)

Nice dinky. Hope he's not a welcher. 
That run I made with the 580's got me first in the dual 580's category at HWbot.


----------



## d1nky (May 31, 2013)

hmmm I think this guy may be a 'welcher' or a frickin time waster grrr!! 

and my effin wages haven't gone through, so I borrowed £150 paid £30+ for next day delivery on the ram/window and few extras when the bleedin bar steward hasn't paid up, annoyed and broke lol and got my next build planned!

NVM ram delivered tomorrow, extra gfx card for Saturday..... BENCH + DRINK myself happy lol 


any tips on timings guys? I was told to notch one down at a time, memtest... repeat!


ill have to sign up for hbot, theres so many invalid scores on 3dmark etc and the forum stats are rigged to hell!

plus ive smashed the 4100/7950 scores.... so maybe I could add them.


----------



## Johan45 (May 31, 2013)

I see you have ripjaws but which ones?


----------



## d1nky (May 31, 2013)

2 x4gb 2133mhz cl9s ripjawsx

well these new drivers didn't fix anything. tried the CCC settings and nothing. 

this is absolutely stupid that futuremark can put together all this software, and yet don't know the cause about a single glitch! 

theres a new 7950 here tomorrow, i'll test that as well. seems the buyer on ebay is non existent now. oh well, looks like ill be keeping this and upgrading the shit out of it, then maybe ebay again lol

about to get some food, then ill try the CAPS thing. - apparently on their site it improves single gpu performance. so maybe this will work!

any other last ditch thoughts before the hardware arrives tomorrow?


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 1, 2013)

See if you can get down to something like this 2133 7-10-7-24 1T 1.65 , I'm assuming it's the 1.5v stock. You may need to loosen things a bit.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 1, 2013)

they literally just arrived, i got a gskill sticker as well 

i want to get a nice and stable 4.8ghz at least 2.7 on cpunb and HT.

then ill play around with timings and speeds.

on the packet it says 1.5v - 1.6v and were made in april lol

the 7950 is here so when i finished work ill be doing some major testing  screw the outdoors its over rated lol


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> the 7950 is here so when i finished work ill be doing some major testing  screw the outdoors its over rated lol



I hear ya there! 
Happy computering


----------



## d1nky (Jun 5, 2013)

well new ram and card didnt work......

ffffff youu firestrike...... my 8350 is too good for you anyway lol 3dmark11 it will be or til i get my 7970


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was wondering what happened to ya ? Giving up already? I feel the pain I've been working at getting my HT ref up past 275. I've probably spent 3 hrs at it now and I'm so close to finding the magic adjustment, I can taste it. But alas, my bench will crash AGAIN!!!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 5, 2013)

its done meee I think! 

ive decided on a xpsc raystorm kit so I can get a nicer oc.

but I have this funny feeling the ram should be in red slots, but the manual says black for dual channel priority. anyway my heatsink is in the way for red slots lol

also my overclocking pass 4.6ghz falls off a cliff, I bet its the friggin black slots killing me!!!

I cant get my HT ref pass 240 lol but I can get my HT and cpu NB up near 3gigs to bench with 

do or die as they say!

was about to go gym, sat in all day playing with overclocks. FML


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its done meee I think!
> 
> ive decided on a xpsc raystorm kit so I can get a nicer oc.
> 
> ...



Put them in the reds, almost all motherboards, slots 1 and 3 are the left side (reds), and 2 and 4 are the right side (blacks in your case)


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 5, 2013)

Going from 4.5 to 4.64 was the difference between 1.41v and 1.47. This piggy neede a real kick in the rear to get it to cooperate.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 5, 2013)

@rcoon I cant because theres a lump of metal in the way lol and ive always thought red first for ram and ocing! 

but the manual says 2100mhz A2-B2 and says that's for dual channel first priority!

(however thats the incentive I need to get that xpsc kit!)

yea ive noticed I can do 

4.4 on 1.38
4.5 - 1.41v
4.6 - 1.46v
4.7 - well ive just put 1.5v and its getting funny after 20mins of prime full blend


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 5, 2013)

For me 4.9 I was hittng 1.58v, I do believe with more appropriate cooling that would be lower, but this thing is a leaker to start with. I'm working on a full WC right now. Just time is tight. I build outdoor furniture and trellises/arbours. Spring is tough for me to find timr for playing.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess it comes down to pussy footing about with voltages, as its a brand new chip im scared on pushing too many volts. and yea I definitely need better cooling.

im thinking on a xpsc kit. to get me started.

cool job, im a labourer and had a day off so spending my time well lol


none of this solves me firestrike problem tho


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 5, 2013)

If I remember right I was around 5.0 cpu 270 HT REF and 2500something on the ram. By no shape or form was this Prime stable but it was enough to run the bench and improve my score. I was running Aquamark at 5.4ish and that wasn't stable either but it was enough to get second. Benching and stability don't necessarily go hand in hand.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 5, 2013)

i like to get some sort of stability for benches, even if its some weak stress test or a run or two of the physics test. that way i know im not losing points from instability.

my method for this is to get the best basis (24/7) clock fully prime stable, get HT and cpu NB as high as i can. then use something like small FFTs to get close to 5ghz for an all out bench battle!


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well what ever works for ya. I fell if I lose  a few points but gain 20 what the heck. I always keep a tally and keep trying to improve. I can usually tell just by watching if it's struggling or not. The benchmark I'm doing at the time is my stability tes.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

dont know what happend......

IT FFUJFJF WORRKKKSKSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

things that have changed:

new install windows
old drivers 
and using trixx.......


got up near and around 17fps combined test


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> dont know what happend......
> 
> IT FFUJFJF WORRKKKSKSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> ...



Windows sucks. new install is always the solution to everything
Old drivers always work, current 320.18 drivers for nvidia (which are the only ones that support the GTX 780) are bloody awful and id go to old drivers if i could.
Trixx is 20 times better than MSI AB in my past history of overclocking AMD cards. MSI AB is just too sensetive and crashes more than Trixx.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

the strange thing is, i tried all this before?!

same routine etc


and for some reason it worked.... i was watching fps and it hit 17fps and i was like WAAAAAAA!!!!


then i kept crashing my pc with overclocks lol


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice. Way to go DINKY!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

anyone that googles this and sees this problem.

i guess mine fixed by magic

its very strange that i changed the same stuff as before but went back to drivers 13.2 beta 4

same install of windows 7 for benching, hotfixes etc and i tried trixx mod again.

im happy to announce im 3rd on leaderboard and aiming for no.1

my combined score is pretty good and best i could get is 3.3k with a 2.6ghzcpunb

heres my best score so far 

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/536576


----------

